# In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)



## PCGH_Raff (5. Januar 2010)

*In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

*In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens?* Diese Auflösung entspricht normalerweise der nativen des LC-Displays.

Vergangene Umfrage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG,
Raff


----------



## CHICOLORES (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens?*

1680 x 1050

könntets ihr in Zukunft vielleicht die Daten der letzten Umfragen Posten? Also die Zeiträume und dann vielleicht so alle halbe jahr eine Statistik zeigen wie so der Trend der User ist?

meine ich allgemein, auch bei Grafikkarten, usw.

Grüße


----------



## Octopoth (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

22" LCD


----------



## Stex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

22" LCD


----------



## LOGIC (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.200

24 " Samsung Syncmaster 2433 BW


----------



## snaapsnaap (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1680x1050, Ausnahme CS 1.6, da wird in 640x480 gespielt 

22" Dell 2208WFP


----------



## netwizzard (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

22" LCD - LG L227WT


----------



## Razor2408 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] _1920 x 1200_

24'' Samsung T240HD (befeuert von einer EVGA GTX295 OC @ Ultra)


----------



## Smoke (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1900 X 1200 
wenns das spiel zulässt.... 

24" HP w2408h


----------



## bobby (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1900 X 1200     Samsung 245b  GTX285 OC


----------



## boss3D (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] _1.280 x 800_

... am Laptop.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## majorguns (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.200 @ 26" LCD


----------



## PrussianPride (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050 @ 22"


----------



## Syntax_E (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.200

24 " Samsung Syncmaster 2433 BW


----------



## Falcon (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1680x1050

Bald 5040x1050


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X]andere: 1600x1200. Frag mich auch, wieso die diesmal nicht mehr zur Auswahl steht - im Gegensatz zu z.B. 1280x800, die weniger Leute nutz(t)en.


----------



## Eddy83 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.200

24 " Samsung Syncmaster 245B


----------



## VinD (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1920x1080
SyncMaster P2450h 24"


----------



## AjS (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.680 x 1.050

22" T220


----------



## Autokiller677 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920*1200
Samsung T240


----------



## herethic (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]Weniger als 1.280 x 800
1024x768
Habe leider immernoch einen 17-Zöller
Suche aber eine 22"-Monitor(siehe Signatur)


----------



## paul8180 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

auf 22'' TFT , manchmal z.B. Autorennen auch mit 1920 x 1080 auf meinem 40'' LCD-TV


----------



## Two-Face (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

So viel wie meine Grafikbeschleunigung bei flüssigen fps hergibt


----------



## Homerclon (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1366x768
Zumindest noch, dieses Jahr noch werde ich mir einen neuen Rechner samt 22"-Monitor zulegen.
Ich überlege nur ob ich eventuell noch auf die neue 8er-Chipsatz-Serie von AMD warte.


----------



## Zsinj (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

22" LCD


----------



## savage-fg (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680x1.050


----------



## Eifelsniper (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

22" HP w2216v


----------



## theLamer (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1.680 x 1.050

auf meinem 22"


----------



## Slipknot79 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Ich bin überrascht, wie gut sich das katastrophale Verhältnis 16:9 schlägt.


----------



## TerrorTomato (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] _1680 x 1050_

Wenn's die graka zulässt...


----------



## dangee (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1200 26" Samsung

oder über tv: 1920x1080 46" Samsung


----------



## guna7 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050


----------



## Starcook (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] _1680 x 1050

mehr is leider nich drinne bei meinem 22zoller von LG 

befeuert von na 295GTX
_


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] Was die Entwickler grade bei dem PS3-Spiel programmiert haben.


----------



## basic123 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1.920 x 1.080 

nachdem sich mein 19" Monitor von Samsung verabschiedet hat, habe ich mir LG W2253TQ-PF gekauft. 16:9 ist zwar für Filme und Games extrem geil, aber Internet-Surfen sowie Textbearbeitung war sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## pillepalle.ger (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1080

22" Acer


----------



## Chicago (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

_Andere Auflösung (Kommentar):  1600x1200 @ 19" Röhre
_


----------



## Pipe_Zero (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X]1920X1080
Bei einem Dell 24"


----------



## PrimeCool3r (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920x1080

LG Flatron W2361V


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.080  BenQ G2220HD


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1920 x 1200.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1680x1050


----------



## Amlug_celebren (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

5040x1050, wenn es denn geht, ansonsten 1680x1050...


----------



## Intelfan (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1680x1050

Philips Brilliance 220SW


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050



Mfg


----------



## FortunaGamer (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1.920 x 1.200
Ich zocken alle Spiele die ich oft Spiele in der 1920er Auflösung. Bei einem 24er geht die Auflösung total inordung.


----------



## Chaddy (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] Andere Auflösung: 1600x1200. Ich hab noch einen alten 22" CRT.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920 * 1080
das ganze auf nem Samsung SyncMaster P2450


----------



## Sk1p3r (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1080


----------



## nyso (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1680x1050 mit meinem 22" LG Flatron W2242T.


----------



## HansImfritz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] andere

2048x1152 auf Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW


----------



## sph3re (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920x1080


----------



## hirschi-94 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050


----------



## Cola_Colin (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1280*1024 auf nem Samsung Syncmaster 931 BF 19"

Aber in Supreme Commander Dualscreen, also zweimal 1280*1024 
Und das spiel ich nicht wenig


----------



## mycel-x (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Moin.
Ich spiele eigentlich immer in 1920x1080 auf meinem BenQ E2420HD.
Wenns zusehr ruckelt gehe ich mit den Schatten und/oder den Details runter um trotzdem flüssig spielen zu können aber die Auflösung belasse ich dabei.
Aber das auch nurnoch bis ich die 5850 oder 5870 drinnen habe.


----------



## Fatal!ty Str!ke (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1680x1050

Wenn ich mir mal nen neuen kaufe, dann wirds ein 24" mit 1920x1080.


----------



## anselm (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

mehr ist bei meinem Bildschirm nicht drin


----------



## Argead (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Full HD 1920 * 1080 Samsung 2494HS


----------



## pr0g (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1680 x 1050 @ Samsung SyncMaster 205BW


----------



## Elektro (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1440x900, auf 24 Zoll. entspricht in etwa der Schriftgröße eines 19 Zollers in 10245x768, höhere Auflösungen sind mir zu klein und damit zu anstrengend für die Augen.


----------



## Ratty0815 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.200
Auf meinen Samsung SyncMaster 245B


----------



## Sesfontain (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1920 x 1080


----------



## Big D (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1.280 x 1.024


----------



## PanikGOW (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.680 x 1.050


----------



## XeQfaN (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

LG 22 = 640x480 ... 
Toshiba Regza 505 D = 1920x1080


----------



## fosi1978 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1920 X 1200

24" HP w2408h


----------



## ReVan1199 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920x1200

24" Samsung T240


----------



## n1ghtt3rror (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050 
22" Samsung Syncmaster 226BW


----------



## Jarafi (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Auf einem ASUS VW225N mit 1680x1050


----------



## Namaker (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]2.560 x 1.600 @Syncmaster 245B


----------



## ToTm@n (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*



Octopoth schrieb:


> [x] 1.680 x 1.050
> 
> 22" LCD


 
Dito


----------



## Sok4R (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

22" LCD -> 1680x1050, sofern möglich. Ältere Spiele meist in 1280x1024 ohne Skalierung, weil die Schrift sonst unscharf wird und die 13 Pixel oben und unten stören nicht wirklich.


----------



## OdlG (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Aus Emanzipationsgründen fordere ich die Erwähnung der Auflösung *2048x1152*

mehr Bildpunkte als FullHD rules


----------



## M.t.B. (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Meine 1600x1200 Auflösung ist gar nicht mehr dabei  19" CRT


----------



## strelok (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050


----------



## PeacemakerSW (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1.920 x 1.200

Hab mir zu Weihnachten einen 16:10 gegönnt Samsung Syncmaster 2433 und bin voll auf zufrieden damit.


----------



## BikeRider (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Ich besitze noch einen (stromhungrigen)  21 Zoll CRT und spiele und arbeite daher in 1280x1024


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1080 22 Zoll.


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.280 x 1.024


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920x1080


----------



## eVoX (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

22" LCD


----------



## belle (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1.680 x 1.050 @ 22"


----------



## Foetus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050 22" LCD

passt noch zur zeit. außer bei warhammer online wär 1.920 x 1.200 oder 1.920 x 1.080 wegen der übersicht schon toll


----------



## rockyko (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1080 @ 32"


----------



## MasterOlli (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.200

Philips 240BW


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.080 @ 22"
Samsung P2250


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1200, 24'' Samsung TFT...
und wenns nicht grade Crysis ist auch noch mit AA oder Downsampling


----------



## Edelbock (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1080

auf nem 23.6er Acer X234HQ


----------



## emperator (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.080
Wird aber langsam Zeit für was mit mehr Auflösung, irgendwie ist der Platz immer so wenig


----------



## lemon (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1280 x 1024

Ich habe "noch" einen 19 Zöller allerdings bin ich die ganze Zeit schon am überlegen ob ich mir einen 22" Monitor kaufen soll. Ich finde bei einem 19 " habe ich in Ego-Shootern mehr überblick und meine Hardware hält wegen der niedrigeren nativen Auflösung "länger".

Ich habe: 

Core i7 920
MSI Eclipse SLI
Corsair XMS DDR3-Tri-Kit 1333
Sapphire HD 5870 ist bestellt.

Wie lange meint ihr kann ich damit alle Spiele flüssig spielen (Crysis mal ausgenommen) ?

lg

lemon3007


----------



## Baker79 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 2.560 x 1.600
downscaled auf meinem 24" Benq G2400WD (Native 1920x1200)


----------



## Stricherstrich (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*



Octopoth schrieb:


> [x] 1.680 x 1.050
> 
> 22" LCD




Genau so!


----------



## Phenom BE (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Wer spielt mit 2.048 x 1.536?


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

sofern meine Graka das hergibt spiele ich in 2000*1600, downsampling machts möglich^^ - wird dann runterskaliert auf 1280*1024

deshalb 

[x] _Andere Auflösung (Kommentar)

Gruß AbakusvonRuegen
_


----------



## T0M@0 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] Andere Auflösung (Kommentar)

3840x1024 (3 x 17")


----------



## ZappendusteR (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.200

24 " Samsung Syncmaster T240


----------



## hotfirefox (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920 x 1080

24" Samsung SyncMaster 2494LW  |  40" Samsung LCD


----------



## bingo88 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Immer noch 1024x768. Weder neuer PC noch nen neuer Monitor vorhanden


----------



## kuer (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

24 Zoll Packerd Bell Maestro 1920 X 1080


----------



## Ezio (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.080 24"

Full HD ftw!


----------



## Sutosal (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 2560x1600 LG FLATRON W3000H


----------



## MeanMachine (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1920x1080

22'' Samsung SyncMaster


----------



## grubsnek (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] _1.680 x 1.050

20" Samsung SyncMaster 2043BW
_


----------



## Jerlin (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

22" LCD - Samsung T220HD


----------



## fragapple (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

24" @1920x1200


----------



## Nixtreme (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X]1920*1200
24" BenQ V2400W


----------



## multimolti (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Alle, die unter Full-HD zocken sind minderwertig


----------



## stiv (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050


----------



## Rangerspeed (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920 x 1200 TFT Samsung Sync Master T260HD


----------



## Prinzpaddy (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1280x1024
auf mienem zu kleinen 19 zöller


----------



## Grilgan (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1280x1024.
meistens CoD6 in letzter Zeit, hübscher kann es mein PC nich darstellen. :/


----------



## micha2 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1680x1050



multimolti schrieb:


> Alle, die unter Full-HD zocken sind minderwertig


was spielst du denn mit deiner GTX260 in FullHD? CounterStrike oder Sims2?


----------



## neuer101 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1440x900

19" von Medion, reicht zum Zocken, keine Probleme...und ein größerer passt nicht auf meinen Schreibtisch .


----------



## Razzor (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1280x1024 
4x AA
8x AF


----------



## TECRIDER (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1080 Samsung 46" Absolut Ruckelfrei


----------



## tibo12 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

_1.280 x 1.024
solange bei mir kein größerer Monitor ist, ändert sich das auch nicht
_


----------



## sirhot (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1680x1050


----------



## Rico-3000 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.280 x 1.024


----------



## Mazzel-92 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] _1.440 x 900_

Nicht sehr verbreitet, da 19"-Wide-Screen! Die meisten spielen entweder auf 19"-4:3/5:4 oder auf größerer Wide-Screen-Fläche!

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## ATB (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1.680 x 1.050 

22" Samsung SyncMaster 226BW


----------



## micha2 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*



TECRIDER schrieb:


> 1920x1080 Samsung 46" Absolut Ruckelfrei


 
jo, die GT240 machts. meine 4870 schaffts nicht hab ja auch nur nen Sony 40" mit gleicher Auflösung.


----------



## RedBrain (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1280x1024

Retro Games:
24x AA
AAA enabled
16x AF

Bei modernen Spiele sind unterschiedlich angepasst.


----------



## alucian (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] Andere Auflösung (Kommentar) 
1950 x 1280 
mehr geht beim downsampln  und meiner graka nid hab, wenn die leistung net reicht(crysis,fc2, dann in 1280 x 1024


----------



## meratheus (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1680 x 1050

MfG Meratheus


----------



## adler93 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.920 x 1.080

Da ich wenn ich mal zocke eher immer nur auf den 37" LCD umschalte um en paar Rennspiele gemütlich mim Controller zu zocken.


----------



## mksu (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1.280x1.024

Würde mir zwar gerne einen neuen Monitor holen und dann auf einer höheren Auflösung spielen, allerdings wär dann auch ne neue Graka fällig, und das gibt mein Budget momentan einfach nicht her.

Aber so schlimm find ich es jetzt auch nicht auf einem 19-Zöller zocken zu müssen.


----------



## Ahab (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1680x1050 

ASUS MW221U


----------



## gOOm-xEON (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1650x1050

Samsung Syncmaster 2253BW 22Zoll


----------



## Hackman (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1600 x 1200. Ist es denn wirklich so schwierig, das hier auch noch anzubieten?? Es gibt doch sicher noch mehr Leute mit nem anständigen 20- oder 21- Zöller!!?


----------



## obot (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920 x1200
ich stell lieber die Details runter als die Auflösung nicht- nativ zu haben. Da ich sowieso nur ältere Spiele spiele ist das auf meinem T240 kein Problem.


----------



## andyman1976 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Kommt immer drauf an WAS ich spiele:
Ego shooter in der Regel 1024 x 768
Echtzeit Strategie wie Star Wars Empire at War 1600 x 900
und alles auf'm 24" 16:9 LCD


----------



## Betschi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1600 x 1200 Röhrenbildschirm ^^


----------



## TECRIDER (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*



micha2 schrieb:


> jo, die GT240 machts. meine 4870 schaffts nicht hab ja auch nur nen Sony 40" mit gleicher Auflösung.


 
Hallo Micha2,

ehrlich, darauf habe ich noch gewartetDas hätte ich vielleicht noch mit erwähnen sollen.

Die 2 Rechner die unten in meiner Signatur stehen sind nur zum folden da, ansonsten für nichts. Deshalb auch Folding Home Member.

In meinem Game PC werkelt eine EVGA GTX275 und eine GTS250 für PhysX. Damit klappt das ohne Probleme

Grüße, Teci


----------



## multimolti (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*



TECRIDER schrieb:


> Die 2 Rechner die unten in meiner Signatur stehen sind nur zum folden da, ansonsten für nichts. Deshalb auch Folding Home Member.



Lohnt sich die GT240 zum Folden? Ich habe meine GTX260 und den Phenom II 955 immer, wenn ich die Resourcen grade nicht anders brauche, am Folden, und die schaffen auch ordentlich was. Was packt einer von deinen Rechnern mit der GT240 so für Work Units oder Punkte pro Tag?


----------



## marwo (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1680 x 1050

22" LG Flatron


----------



## Ultrawoach (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

greetz


----------



## ghostadmin (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Nach wie vor 1.680 x 1.050.


----------



## TECRIDER (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*



multimolti schrieb:


> Lohnt sich die GT240 zum Folden? Ich habe meine GTX260 und den Phenom II 955 immer, wenn ich die Resourcen grade nicht anders brauche, am Folden, und die schaffen auch ordentlich was. Was packt einer von deinen Rechnern mit der GT240 so für Work Units oder Punkte pro Tag?


 
Ich denke wir sind hier im falschen Thread.

Aber nur kurz zur Erklärung

Die dienen nur als Dummy. Ich folde unter einem Nativem Linux System. Und verwende zum falten nur die beiden Xeons. Pro abgearbeiteter WU gibt es inkl. Bonuspoints ca. 59000 Points. Allerdings faltet man da auch an einer WU ca. 2Tage und 5Stunden. Und die Deadlines sind hier zu beachten. Die Rechner laufen 24/7 . Sonst schafft man das nicht.

Deshalb kann ich dir leider keine Aussage darüber machen ob die GT240 zum falten etwas taugen oder nicht.

Hier habe ich noch einen Link wenn du Lust hast dich über diese bigadv Wus zu informieren.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...8-kerne-und-f-h-mit-bigadv-laufen-lassen.html


Grüsse, Teci


----------



## Alexxx-86 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1024x768 auf  nem 15 zöller


----------



## raabio (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

auch mit einem 22" LG Flatron


----------



## Mr-Lucky (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920x1200 

24" Benq GH2420HD


----------



## absde0 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.680x1.050 20" LG Flatron


----------



## Hellhound (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] Andere Auflösung 1600 x 1200
     Samsung Syncmaster 214T


----------



## speedstar (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] Andere Auflösung 2048x1152


----------



## Omen_GAMING (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.440 x 900


aktuell auf einem Asus G2s


----------



## moe (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1280 x 1024 
aber auch nur, weil mein 19" tft nich mehr hergibt.


----------



## Kane587 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.680 x 1.050
Allein schon weil die Skalierung meines Monitor nicht zu den besten zählt.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1680 x 1050 syncmaster t220


----------



## Mr.Korky (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1600/1200 or 1920/1200


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.680x1.050 @22" Acer


----------



## Gameplayer56 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

native auflösung 1920x1080 Phillips TV


----------



## Err0r (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1080

24" SAMSUNG SyncMasta 2433

MFG


----------



## Diweex (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920x1.080
Samsung SyncMaster 2494HM <3

gruß

diweex


----------



## Abouser (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1200

ViewSonic VX2835wm

Mfg


----------



## Species0001 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Nachdem meine alte 19" Röhre kurz nach Weihnachten das Zeitliche gesegnet hat, habe ich mir nen 24" TFT gegönnt:

[x] 1920 x 1200 (16:10 ftw!)

LG Flatron W2452TX (Ich hätte ja gerne den W2453V genommen, aber 16:9 ist einfach schei*e!).


----------



## MistaEd (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

5040x1050 3x22'' TFT (2x Acer mit DVI & ein HP LP2275w mit DisplayPort) @ Radeon 5870

gruß MistaEd


----------



## madace (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

seit kurzem in 1900x1200 - ich liebe meinen T240


----------



## utacat (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Ebenfalls seit kurzem 1920x1080 

Samsung Syncmaster XL 2370 LED, das Bild ist einfach umwerfend.

Gruß utacat


----------



## gharbi_sam (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.280 x 1.024

17" CRT von Daytek , das teil ist schon ueber 10 jahre alt aber tut sein dienst ganz gut


----------



## Freeak (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1.920 x 1.080 auf dem ASUS VW 246H 24" LCD  Leider warte ich noch immer auf die HD 5870 mit 2GB V-RAM, um alle Titel in dieser Auflösung zu Spielen. Dennoch, die Meisten Laufen mittlerweile auf Full HD Auflösung.


----------



## GHOT (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1080 auf 23" am PC
1366x768 auf 15" am Laptop


----------



## MorPheuZ76 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

2x 1920*1200


----------



## Wincenty (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1680x1050 produziert by 4890 und wiedergegeben von 23,6" *Acer* G243HQ
nicht auf 1920x1080weil das Bild nicht den Moni ganz ausfüllt (habe schwarze Balken oben+unten und an den Seiten


----------



## Jeff20 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920x1200

24" BenQ FP241W an ASUS ENGTX295


----------



## Einer von Vielen (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920x1080


----------



## einblumentopf (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1200 

HP 2448HC


----------



## Ripcord (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050 auf nem Syncmaster 226cw

aber auch 1.920 x 1.080 auf dem LCD


----------



## lvr (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.280 x 1.024

Wird sich aber bald mit einem neuen Monitor ändern


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

19 Zoll 1280x1024 Samsung SyncMaster 931c oder 1440x900 Samsung SyncMater 931bw

Plane aber für 2010 einen 22 oder 24 Zoll mit 1920 x 1200 als Ersatz für einen der beiden 19 Zoll die ich im Moment noch nutze
das Problem dabei die können aus Platzmangel nicht höher sein als mein aktueller 5:4 19 Zoll SyncMaster 931c.


----------



## Barkun M'Arli (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1200x800
Reicht für mich völlig aus, denn zumindest ich sehe kaum einen Qualitätsunterschied zu FullHD. Da überwiegt der Performanceunterschied doch deutlich.


----------



## micha2 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*



TECRIDER schrieb:


> Hallo Micha2,
> 
> ehrlich, darauf habe ich noch gewartetDas hätte ich vielleicht noch mit erwähnen sollen.
> 
> ...


upps. das stach so ins auge
aber trotzdem spiele ich lieber auf nem TFT-monitor als auf nem Fernseher. schon wegen der riesigen pixelgrößen


----------



## Bu11et (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1680 x 1050

Ist aber vom Game abhängig. Bei manchen gehe ich schon mal runter.


----------



## Isoroku (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1680x1050

Schwammige Frage:

Viele Spiele, die ich in jüngerer Vergangenheit gespielt habe... unterstützen diese Auflösung gar nicht... daher habe ich mal das angegeben, worunter ich spielen würde, wenn's ginge....

Beispiel:
aktuell... mal wieder...

"Silent Hunter III" (max. 1024x768)

Bin anfang Dezember auf den Trichter gekommen, mal alte DOS-Klassiker zu reaktivieren:

"Z" (max. 800x600)

... habe im Rahmen eines Uniprojektes (Spiele für den Geschichtsunterricht)

"History Line 1914 - 1918" ausgebuddelt....  max. Aufl. ...was weis ich? 320x240???


----------



## _Mort_ (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1400x1050 -> 4:3
Samsung 203B


----------



## Low (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1920x1080

Spiele aber auch in 1440x1050


----------



## Shady (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1.920 x 1.200


----------



## Bier (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1680x1050

Samsung SyncMaster T220

werde aber demnächst denk ich auf 24" umsteigen


----------



## The_Final (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1920x1080


----------



## Snade (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1920x1080
22 Zoll...


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.200

Nie wieder was Anderes.


----------



## CrashStyle (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050


----------



## byte1981 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1200

24" Samsung Syncmaster 2493HM


----------



## skdiggy (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1366x768 
hab nur onboard grafik und alten tft


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1280x1024

Guter alter 17"-TFT, da geht halt nicht mehr. Aber in Kombination mit ner Radeon 4850 sorgt das wenigstens dafür, dass für gewöhnlich alles hübsch und flüssig läuft.


----------



## Mischk@ (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

(x) 1.680 x 1.050

22" LCD - Asus VW222U @EX 4870

und Laptop 1360 x 768 @ ATI 4570


----------



## i!!m@tic (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1920x1080 @ Viewsonic VX2433wm (24" FullHD)


----------



## Gast XXXX (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050 @ 22" TFT Yuraku


----------



## Struggy (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1080

SyncMaster P2450

von 19'' auf 24'' ist schon cool, dabei war der 24er noch weit billiger als damals der 19er. 

Meine 8800 GT (512mb) kann den 24er sogar noch ganz gut beliefern. F.E.A.R 2 konnte ich in echter Prachtgrafik überaus flüssig spielen. 

Wenn der Preis der 5870 ein gutes Stück fällt, wäre dies die nächste Karte für die nächsten 2 Jahre.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[1920x1080] X

Full HD FTW


----------



## Chris_M. (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 2560x1600


----------



## A3000T (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1280x1024 - Alles darüber ist nur was für Leute ohne Freunde und andere Hobbies.


----------



## Daywalker_1904 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1080 auf Samsung Syncmaster P2250 ! 

Und ich habe freunde und Hobbies !!


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1080  -  mehr geht mit nem FullHD 47" net... und mein FullHD 24" PC Bildschirm kann nicht mehr... obwohl der PC eig. mehr Power hat  Naja, so kann ich noch AA + AF reinkloppen 

und ja, ich hab auch Freunde und Hobbies  Auch im RL


----------



## Liza (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*



VinD schrieb:


> [X] 1920x1080
> SyncMaster P2450h 24"



Topic:
Hab genau das gleiche, 


Off-Topic:
war aber erst am Überlegen nen Monitor mit 1920x1200 zu kaufen, bin aber froh dann doch bei der normalen 16/9er Auflösung geblieben zu sein, und bei einigen Games bringt eh keinen wirklichen Vorteil, da Oberhalb meist, der Himmel oder andere unwichtige Dinge im Spiel dargestellt werden!


----------



## gemCraft (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1080 auf ASUS VW246H 24" mit HD4890 2GB Vapor-X


----------



## Hellbringer (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Ich habe noch die gute alte Röhre mit 21" Diagonale.  Samtron 210P plus.


----------



## Peedee89 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 2048*1152

Auf nem Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW


----------



## Galileo39 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1.440 x 900
Leider kein LCD  naja zukünftig eher ein 22'' oder 24'' mal sehen.
Der jetztige ist ein Multifunktionsding, so kann ich entweder fernsehen oder Pc spielen, leider gibt es keine Bild in Bild Funktion xDDD


----------



## Th30n34nd0nl7 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1200 25,5" GeForce 9600GT


----------



## Rasputin468 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

22 Zoll @ 2520x1576 downgesampelt ingame.Windows natürlich 1680x1050


----------



## T-MAXX (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens?*

Eine Auflösung von 1600 x 1200, die wohl keine Beachtung mehr gegeben wird, da sie nicht in der Liste enthalten ist.

So lange mein SyncMaster 204B läuft, ändert sich auch nichts daran.


----------



## Tytator (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.920 x 1.080

1080p + Samsung FTW!


----------



## Jan565 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X]1680x1050

Meistens auf 1680x1050. Aber wenn es mal mein LG 32" sein soll auch mal auf 1920x1080, was in der regel nur für renn spiele und so der fall ist.


----------



## AlterKadaver (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1680x1050


----------



## KOF328 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1680x1050, @LG 22" Fullscreen, ansonsten 1440x900 im window (zB bei anno1404, weil mir das auf fullscreen alle 10min abkackt )


----------



## Xel'Naga (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Meistens auf *1.680 x 1.050*

Nur wenn es die Leistung her gibt bei nicht so Hardware-hungrigen Spielen auch schon mal in *1.920 x 1.200 *


----------



## Kaspar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.280 x 1.024 und auf dem 2ten 1440x900 leider keine mehr auswahl möglich naja geht ja auch ums spiele und nicht welche man hat 

und ich könnte auch mehr als 1.280 x 1.024 aber dann würde sich wenn ich ingame bin immer alles auf dem 2ten monitor verschieben.


----------



## Amigo (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X]1280 x 1024 oder (1600 x 1200)
Je nach Game... 

Monitor 19" *CRT* Samsung Syncmaster 950P Plus


----------



## Bruce112 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

die meisten leute haben Samsung Monitore

Zocke 1920*1200 

übertaktet mit 260gtx 55nm


----------



## eVAC (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1920 x 1080 BenQ G2420HDB


----------



## Athlon76 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1.680 x 1.050

dank GTX275 AMP! bei allen Anwendungen ^^


----------



## gamain (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1080
24" Asus VW246 @ GTX260


----------



## spw (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

ab Montag 1920*1200.
Hab mir nen Eizo Foris FX 14 mit ner HD5870 gegönnt,werde meinen eizo s1932 ins kinderzimmer verfrachten,die kleinen brauchen doch auch qualitativ Hochwertiges


----------



## Chris77 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920 x 1080
24" Philips 244E1SB @ 2 x EVGA GTX 275 SSC 1792 GDDR3 @ SLI


----------



## Sturmtank (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

für mich gibs nur 1920x1200


----------



## Manny G. (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1280 x 1024 ,so ein 19-Zöller von Videoseven
Berechnung übernimmt eine Radeon HD 4890 von Xfx!
Wollte zum Geburstag einen neuen Monitor,aber hab mich dann doch für ne E-Gitarre entschieden! Let`s rock!


----------



## Manny G. (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*



spw schrieb:


> ab Montag 1920*1200.
> Hab mir nen Eizo Foris FX 14 mit ner HD5870 gegönnt,werde meinen eizo s1932 ins kinderzimmer verfrachten,die kleinen brauchen doch auch qualitativ Hochwertiges



Quatsch die können auch an ner Röhre zocken!


----------



## Castor_23 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1080

Dank des FullHD-Monitors den mir meine Freundin geschenkt hat und meiner 5870XT
Alle Anwendungen und Games


----------



## Aykan58 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1200, 28 zöller
so macht das spielen und arbeiten spass


----------



## dymas (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1360x768 auf nem LG 42PQ6000 (42" Plasma)


----------



## timbola (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Immernoch 1.680 x 1.050. 22"


----------



## Kamrum (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1280*1024 ,SAMSUNG SyncMaster 930BF 19Zoller


----------



## hoschi8219 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.280 x 1.024


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1680x1050


----------



## burinator (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1680x1050

lg flatron w2242t


----------



## Stealth (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.280 x 1.024 , EIZO FlexScan F 67.


----------



## replax (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920 x 1080 Eizo EV2333, GTX285


----------



## Sintharas (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

V7 20.2" LCD => 1400x1050


----------



## Olstyle (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]_breiter_ 4504x1050


----------



## SilentHunter (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920 X 1200 auf nem Samsung 245B Plus befeuert von ner HD 5850


----------



## Mick Jogger (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920x1080

LG Flatron W2261VP 

FullHD Baby!


----------



## schrubby67 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1680x1050
Samsung SyncMaster T220


----------



## newjohnny (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

22" LCD

native Auflösung: 1920*1080


----------



## computertod (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1440x900 Pixel auf einem 19" Wide


----------



## empy (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Oldschool 1600x1200 auf dem Samsung SM 204B


----------



## püschi (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

22" Samsung 223BW


----------



## RT666 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

22" Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ


----------



## headcracker (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1280 x 1024. Mehr gibt mein 19-Zöller auch nicht her. Ich hab aber leider auch nicht genug Moneten für einen neuen, größeren Monitor.


----------



## Sularko (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1680x1050 wenn es die GraKa und das Game zulässt. zur Not auch 1440x900.


----------



## Sbasti87 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1600x1024


----------



## Legend_85 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1.680 x 1.050

22" LCD Samsung Syncmaster 226BW


----------



## Jogibär (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.600 x 1.200 Eizo FlexScan S2000, damals verdammt teures Teil (würde heute nicht mehr so viel für einen Monitor ausgeben), aber immer noch brillante Farben und reaktionsschnell, das entschädigt.


----------



## ThornVenom (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1680x1050 @ Samsung Syncmaster 223 BW


----------



## IgorGonzales (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] Andere.
Bis vor Kurzem war es noch 1280x1024, mit dem neuen Monitor sind es aber *2048x1152*. Wenn ich mir endlich mal Kabellose Pripherie zulege, dann dürften es des Öfteren auch 1920x1080 auf dem Fernseher sein.


----------



## ich558 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1680*1050 @ 20" Samsung 2032BW


----------



## AMDSempron (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] Andere

die native Auflösung von meinem Monitor is gar nich dabei 

Ich hab 2048*1152 @Samsung Syncmaster 2343BW


----------



## Amokhahn (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920 x 1200


----------



## Mont4n4 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1680x1050 FTW!!! [x]
Ich kann mich noch genau erinnern, als ich mir gerade einen 20 Zöller 16:10 1680x1050 Monitor von Benq geholt habe. Kein Spiel hat diese Auflösung unterstützt xD


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920x1200

Asus VW266H 25,5"


----------



## BlackNostra (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1280 x 1024 aber der kleine tuts


----------



## Farulox_Fastoon (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1680x1050

20" LCD (Yuraku)


----------



## pturn (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1920x1080

24'' ASUS VW246H


----------



## BobyPowers (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920X1080 40" Samsung


----------



## Schoschi (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1366 x 768
15" Notebook


----------



## Jason22 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

14x9^^
(1440x900)

19" TFT bis der 24" kommt


----------



## Carvahall (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1366 x 768

15,6" Samsung r522


----------



## foxfoursfive (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.680 x 1.050

22" Samsung 226 BW


----------



## Mr.Garnele (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920 x 1200 befeuert von einer ASUS HD5870 =P

Samsung Syncmaster 245B plus


----------



## SaKuL (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1.680 x 1.050

Aufm Notebook sowie aufm Festrechner.


----------



## kress (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X]1.280 x 1.024

Wird aber bald auf Full HD gewechselt, sobald meine neue Grafikkarte kommt, ne hd4850 schafft das wohl nicht.


----------



## ollifreak (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

_1.280 x 1.024

19" Monitor_


----------



## Moschus (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920 x 1200

26 " IIYAMA E2607WS


----------



## AMD_Killer (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1920x1080 Full HD versteht sich
Samsung SyncMasterP2250


----------



## Raptorspeed (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1900x1200

LG Flatron W2452T


----------



## Krabbat (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1.680 x 1.050

16/10 ist meiner Meinung nach für Spiele immer noch das Beste.


----------



## ziggi1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1900 X 1200, 

24" NEC MultiSync 24WMGX3
Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6800 & EVGA GTX295


----------



## Dudemeister (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1980x1200 auf 28"


----------



## markusressel (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Ich zocke meistens auf meinem neuen Laptop in 720p Auflösung, also
1280x720.

Aber ich werde mir wahrscheinlich bald eine neue Grafikkarte für den PC holen und da hab ich nen 19"er mit 1280x1024 Auflösung.


----------



## LosUltimos (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920x1080

LG Flatron W2486L


----------



## afrancuzik74 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920x1080
BenQ G2220HD mit einer flotten Palit GTX 260 216 Sonic


----------



## Raz3r (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X] 1280x1024

Aber mit meinem neuen PC kann ich bald auf meinem TV zocken.
Auflösung: 1920x1080


----------



## mofo45 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.280 x 1.024 XDD


----------



## Caveman (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1920*1080 @ LG 24" @ 8800GTX


----------



## matti30 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1920*1080 mit nem schicken BenQ E2420HD


----------



## Waldfee4890 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x] 1680 X 1050

22" LCD


----------



## Arctosa (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[X]1.366 x 768 was anderes geht mitmeinem Notebook schlecht


----------



## Carter (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[1650x1080] in der nächsten zeit mit der neuen 5770 hawk läufts dann sog noch besser


----------



## Malk (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

24' P2450H - 1.920 x 1.080


----------



## drstoecker (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.920 x 1.080 	LG W2453TQ-PF TFT 24"


----------



## mephimephi (2. März 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

[x]1680x1050


----------



## Obiwank3nobi (2. März 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

24' P2450H - 1.920 x 1.080


----------



## Opheliac (3. März 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

1.920 x 1.080


----------



## eltton (29. April 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

Also meisten spiele ich mit Auflösung 1.680 x 1.050 Bin sehr zufrieden..


----------



## PCGH_Raff (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: In welcher Auflösung spielst du meistens? (2010)*

*Torschluss*

Hier geht's weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/103404-welcher-aufloesung-spielst-du-meistens.html

MfG,
Raff


----------

